# Singleplayer-Spiele: Entwicklungskosten verzehnfacht, sagen die Alan-Wake-Macher



## Luiso (16. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Singleplayer-Spiele: Entwicklungskosten verzehnfacht, sagen die Alan-Wake-Macher* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Singleplayer-Spiele: Entwicklungskosten verzehnfacht, sagen die Alan-Wake-Macher*


----------



## Wubaron (16. Januar 2018)

Mimimi dann macht halt die Spiele um 5€ oder 10€ teurer. Den Spielern wird deshalb nicht gleich ein Zacken aus der Krone brechen. 
Und wegen der 4-5 Jahre Entwicklungszeit wo dann das Spiel an einem Wochenende durchgespielt ist, dass ist auch wieder ein mimimi Kommentar. Blockbuster Kinofilme verschlingen auch viel Geld und Zeit und dann ist der Spaß nach max. 2,5 Stunden rum. Wie lange wurde am neuen Star Wars gedreht? 1,5 oder 2 Jahre?  In Relation nicht viel Unterschied. Und trotzdem werden weiter Kinofilme gemacht.


----------



## Phone (16. Januar 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Mimimi dann macht halt die Spiele um 5€ oder 10€ teurer. Den Spielern wird deshalb nicht gleich ein Zacken aus der Krone brechen.
> Und wegen der 4-5 Jahre Entwicklungszeit wo dann das Spiel an einem Wochenende durchgespielt ist, dass ist auch wieder ein mimimi Kommentar. Blockbuster Kinofilme verschlingen auch viel Geld und Zeit und dann ist der Spaß nach max. 2,5 Stunden rum. Wie lange wurde am neuen Star Wars gedreht? 1,5 oder 2 Jahre?  In Relation nicht viel Unterschied. Und trotzdem werden weiter Kinofilme gemacht.



Gerade die Macher von Alan Wake sollten vielleicht ein wenig mehr Gas geben bei ihren Spielen ^^
Haben viel zu lang für einen durchschnittliches Spiel gebraucht, das treibt die kosten wohl am meisten in die höhe.
Der größte Teil der Industrie stützt sich doch auf fertige Lizenzen mit allem an Tools was man sich so vorstellen kann, siehe UT Engine oder CryEngine.


----------



## Wubaron (16. Januar 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Gerade die Macher von Alan Wake sollten vielleicht ein wenig mehr Gas geben bei ihren Spielen ^^
> Haben viel zu lang für einen durchschnittliches Spiel gebraucht, das treibt die kosten wohl am meisten in die höhe.
> Der größte Teil der Industrie stützt sich doch auf fertige Lizenzen mit allem an Tools was man sich so vorstellen kann, siehe UT Engine oder CryEngine.



Ja, wer bei jedem Spiel wieder bei 0 und Adam und Eva anfängt dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Über die Jahre sollte man schauen, das man eine Framework für seine Spiele aufbaut um eben nicht immer das Rad neu erfinden zu müssen. Da kann man über Ubisoft und ihre Open World Formel schimpfen wie man mag, geschickt und effizient ist das schon. Entsprechend können sie auch jedes Jahr / alle zwei Jahre ein Spiel rausbringen.


----------



## sniperisa (16. Januar 2018)

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob es immer die besten Effekte, Grafik, etc. sein müssen, damit ein Spiel erfolgreich wird.
Viele kleine Titel auf Steam zeigen ja, dass es auch ohne geht.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. Januar 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Mimimi dann macht halt die Spiele um 5€ oder 10€ teurer. Den Spielern wird deshalb nicht gleich ein Zacken aus der Krone brechen.
> Und wegen der 4-5 Jahre Entwicklungszeit wo dann das Spiel an einem Wochenende durchgespielt ist, dass ist auch wieder ein mimimi Kommentar. Blockbuster Kinofilme verschlingen auch viel Geld und Zeit und dann ist der Spaß nach max. 2,5 Stunden rum. Wie lange wurde am neuen Star Wars gedreht? 1,5 oder 2 Jahre?  In Relation nicht viel Unterschied. Und trotzdem werden weiter Kinofilme gemacht.



Das kannst Du einfach nicht vergleichen. Filme sprechen ein viel größeres Publikum an als Spiele und die kriegen Geld an den Kinokassen, die kriegen Geld für BLu-Ray/DVD/Streams, die kriegen Geld für TV Ausstrahlungen, die kriegen Geld für Merchandise.

Nehmen wir als Beispiel mal den neuen ES. Der wurde 2016 begonnen und war bereits 2017 fertig. Der hat an den Kinokassen bisher 700 Millionen eingespielt bei Produktionskosten von schlappen 35 Millionen. Singleplayerspiele kommen da nicht einmal im Ansatz ran.

Die Spielemacher kriegen nur die ersten paar Wochen/Monate gutes Geld, danach werden die Spiele verramscht. Außerdem werden schlechte Spiele meiner Meinung nach schneller/härter abgestraft als schlechte Filme. Selbst der größte Murks findet da teilweise noch reißenden Absatz beim Popcorn Publikum.


----------



## Worrel (16. Januar 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Nehmen wir als Beispiel mal den neuen ES. Der wurde 2016 begonnen und war bereits 2017 fertig. Der hat an den Kinokassen bisher 700 Millionen eingespielt bei Produktionskosten von schlappen 35 Millionen. Singleplayerspiele kommen da nicht einmal im Ansatz ran.


Ja, aber auch da gilt: Wenn man sich dann erst am ersten Arbeitstag im CGI Team fragen würde, wie man denn beispielsweise einen Blitz überzeugend animieren/erzeugen könnte, wär das auch nicht in einem Jahr zu stemmen, sondern würde sich ebenfalls hinziehen => teurer werden.


----------



## DashEbi (16. Januar 2018)

Zitat: Du möchtest, dass der Spieler eine längere Zeitperiode in dieser Welt verbringt und das ist im traditionellen Singleplayer-Umfeld schwer zu erreichen."

Warum eigentlich?

Mit Spielen, die einen zu lang Fesseln, schneiden sie die Entwickler ins eigene Fleisch. ^^ 
Zur Zeit spiele ich wieder seit ca. 3 Monaten ESO und schau mir keine anderes Spiel an.  Klar, mein Kaufkriterium liegt auch beim Zeitfaktor. Spiele müssen mich mind. 50 Std. fesseln können. Kurze Spiele fallen somit aus dem Kaufraster.


----------



## TobiWan82 (16. Januar 2018)

DashEbi schrieb:


> Zitat: Du möchtest, dass der Spieler eine längere Zeitperiode in dieser Welt verbringt und das ist im traditionellen Singleplayer-Umfeld schwer zu erreichen."
> 
> Warum eigentlich?


Der Kontext legt nahe, dass man möglichst lange in dieser Welt kontinuierlich Geld ausgibt. Das ist im traditionellen SP auch wirklich schwer zu erreichen.


> Mit Spielen, die einen zu lang Fesseln, schneiden sie die Entwickler ins eigene Fleisch. ^^
> Zur Zeit spiele ich wieder seit ca. 3 Monaten ESO und schau mir keine anderes Spiel an.  Klar, mein Kaufkriterium liegt auch beim Zeitfaktor. Spiele müssen mich mind. 50 Std. fesseln können. Kurze Spiele fallen somit aus dem Kaufraster.


Sehe ich für mich persönlich zum Beispiel wieder ganz anders. Ich will nicht möglichst lange beschäftigt werden, sondern möglichst gut unterhalten werden. Ein hervorragendes SP Spiel das nach 10 Stunden durch ist, ist mir um ein vielfaches lieber, als ein 0815 Online Spiel mit Zeit fressenden Grind als Beschäftigungstherapie. Was aber keine Wertung bezüglich TESO sein soll.


----------



## MRRadioactiv (16. Januar 2018)

Alan Wake 2 und Quantum Break 2 bitte!


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Januar 2018)

Da frage ich mich aber, wie es ein kleines Team wie die Entwickler von Hellblade - Senua's Sacrifice oder The Vanishing of Ethan Carter geschafft haben, ihre Spiele grafisch in Triple-A Qualität mit einem vergleichsweise kleinen Budget von ein paar Millionen zu produzieren, während die großen Triple-A Entwickler für vergleichbare Qualität scheinbar mindestens drei bis vier mal so viel Geld benötigen, oft sogar noch mehr. 

Man muss eben schauen, wo man Kosten einsparen kann, ohne dass die Qualität spürbar darunter leidet. Und man muss ja auch nicht immer das Maximum aus einer Engine mit der fettest möglichen Inszenierung herausholen. Vielleicht einfach auch mal wieder auf andere Qualitäten, wie Gameplay, Story, Charaktere (oder 60 fps auf Konsolen) usw. konzentrieren. Das muss ja nicht gleich heißen, dass man auf dem technischen Level von vor 10 Jahren entwickelt, schließlich bieten bereits vorhandene Engines, wie die aktuelle Unreal Engine, eine gute Basis, wie z. B. Life is Strange zeigt. Auch kein Triple-A Titel und grafisch auch nicht unbedingt auf Triple-A Niveau, aber der Grafikstil wirkt rund, passt zum Spiel und ist mit Sicherheit auch nicht veraltet. Und das Spiel hatte kein Budget eines Hollywood-Blockbusters zur Verfügung, kann aber mindestens genauso sehr mitreißen.

Muss denn wirklich jedes Steinchen in einem Spiel ein individuelles 3d-Modell bekommen?


----------



## Orzhov (16. Januar 2018)

Ich möchte dazu mal fragen welche Aspekte der Spieleentwicklung werden denn genau teuerer und wo geht das Budget denn heutzutage hin vs vor 10 Jahren?
Auch wenn ich das nicht zum ersten Mal sage, aber ich denke es ist höchste das Studios lernen besser mit ihren Budgets umzugehen, anstatt diese endlos nach oben zu schrauben.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. Januar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja, aber auch da gilt: Wenn man sich dann erst am ersten Arbeitstag im CGI Team fragen würde, wie man denn beispielsweise einen Blitz überzeugend animieren/erzeugen könnte, wär das auch nicht in einem Jahr zu stemmen, sondern würde sich ebenfalls hinziehen => teurer werden.



Das bezog sich nur auf die reinen Dreharbeiten, natürlich haben Filme noch andere Phasen, die haben Spiele aber auch. Horizon Zero Dawn etwa wurde auch nicht erst 2014 nach Shadow Fall in Angriff genommen und runterprogrammiert, sondern die Planungen fingen bereits 2011 an.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Januar 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich aber, wie es ein kleines Team wie die Entwickler von Hellblade - Senua's Sacrifice oder The Vanishing of Ethan Carter geschafft haben, ihre Spiele grafisch in Triple-A Qualität mit einem vergleichsweise kleinen Budget von ein paar Millionen zu produzieren, während die großen Triple-A Entwickler für vergleichbare Qualität scheinbar mindestens drei bis vier mal so viel Geld benötigen, oft sogar noch mehr.



japp, insbesondere frag ich mich das auch im falle von witcher 3. die reinen produktionskosten lagen ja angeblich bei "nur" vergleichsweise lächerlichen 25 mio. dollar. das spiel ist riesig und technisch wohl mit das beste was der markt (auch jetzt noch) zu bieten hat. wie war das möglich? oder auch crysis: crytek hatte mit sicherheit kein budget im 3-stelligen mio-bereich zur vefügung.


----------



## McCerb (16. Januar 2018)

Wenn ich schon lese : "und auch finanziell in Beschlag nehmen sollen" geht mir die Hutschnur hoch, solln aufhörn zu Heulen und was Anständiges abliefern....


----------



## Worrel (16. Januar 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Das bezog sich nur auf die reinen Dreharbeiten, natürlich haben Filme noch andere Phasen, die haben Spiele aber auch. Horizon Zero Dawn etwa wurde auch nicht erst 2014 nach Shadow Fall in Angriff genommen und runterprogrammiert, sondern die Planungen fingen bereits 2011 an.


Es wurde oben so argumentiert, als ob ein Film viel schneller realisiert würde als ein Spiel. Darauf hatte ich geantwortet.


----------



## burzum793 (16. Januar 2018)

Eventuell produzieren sie auch nur die falschen Spiele?

Ich bezweifel das Skyrim, Witcher oder GTA5 an einem Wochenende zu schaffen sind, zumindest wenn man wirklich spielt und die Welt erleben und erkunden will.

Ansonsten gilt weniger ist mehr. Ich habe z.B. bisher keinen kreativen und länger spielenswerten Titel eines großen Studios gesehen. QuiVr, Sairento VR und The Solos Project sind jetzt keine riesen Teams. QuiVR ist glaube ich gerade mal nur ein Programmierer und ein Artist.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Januar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich möchte dazu mal fragen welche Aspekte der Spieleentwicklung werden denn genau teuerer und wo geht das Budget denn heutzutage hin vs vor 10 Jahren?
> Auch wenn ich das nicht zum ersten Mal sage, aber ich denke es ist höchste das Studios lernen besser mit ihren Budgets umzugehen, anstatt diese endlos nach oben zu schrauben.


Tja, man könnte natürlich argumentieren das detailiertere Modelle aufwendigere Animationen und schärfere Texturen mehr Arbeit erfordern, ABER irgendwie wird das durch bessere Programme, Motion Capturing, Scanner inkl. Photogrammetrie locker kompensiert.
Die Löhne haben sich zudem auch nicht gerade verdoppelt, allerdings sin Unterhaltkosten zweifelsohne gestiegen.

Was dann noch bleibt sind oftmals stark aufgeblasene "Wasserkopf"strukturen ab einer gewissen Mitarbeiterzahl, aber selbst dann stellt sich die Frage wie man bereits eine Verdoppelung erreicht haben will, an 5-10fach ist da gar nicht zu denken.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. Januar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es wurde oben so argumentiert, als ob ein Film viel schneller realisiert würde als ein Spiel. Darauf hatte ich geantwortet.



Ich bin auch der Überzeugung, dass dies in den meisten Fällen so ist. Alleine schon von der Manpower sind viele Hollywoodfilme den Spieleschmieden einfach überlegen. An einem Cuphead haben z.B. unter 20 Leute gearbeitet,  während an einem Hollywoodfilm meist mehrere Hundert bzw. manchmal sogar mehrere Tausend mitarbeiten. Spitzenreiter ist hier Iron Man 3 mit über 3000 Mitarbeitern.

Innerhalb von 3 Jahren können die 4 Teile von Die Tribute von Panem auf den Markt werfen, ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass irgendein Spielestudio in vergleichbarer Zeit 4 AAA Singleplayerspiele schafft.  Nicht einmal die gut stituierten Sonyschmieden, die teilweise/zeitweise auch ein paar Hundert Mitarbeiter stemmen können, dürften das schaffen.


----------



## Loosa (16. Januar 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Tja, man könnte natürlich argumentieren das detailiertere Modelle aufwendigere Animationen und schärfere Texturen mehr Arbeit erfordern, ABER irgendwie wird das durch bessere Programme, Motion Capturing, Scanner inkl. Photogrammetrie locker kompensiert.



Die Werkzeuge helfen einen höheren Detailgrad zu erreichen, verursachen aber trotzdem unmengen mehr Arbeit.
Einen Lowpoly Stein oder Baumstumpf hat man früher von Hand gemodelt und die Textur gepaintet.

Wenn ich per Photogrammetrie erstmal dutzende bis hunderte Fotos machen muss, dann helfen mir diverse Tools enorm dabei. Aber ich muss trotzdem dutzende Fotos machen, ordentlich ausgeleuchtet, gut überlappt, diese einspeisen, Löcher stopfen, Polygone reduzieren, nachtexturieren, ...
Und so geht das bei fast jedem Schritt. Substance Painter ist ein tolles Werkzeug um Texturen zu erstellen. Für anständige Normalmaps sollte man die Vorlagen aber aus vier Perspektiven ablichten, jeweils richtig ausgeleuchtet, nacharbeiten, einspeisen, justieren, ...

Die Einschränkungen früher zu umtricksen war eine Kunst für sich, keine Frage. Die Komplexität ist aber dennoch enorm größer geworden. In den 90ern konnte ja auch kaum noch ein einzelner Programmierer ein komplettes Spiel machen, so wie zu Atari Zeiten.

Guck mal die ungefähre Entwicklung der Zelda Teams der letzten Jahrzehnte: Inside Nintendo 48 (Grafik ganz unten).
Klar, je größer ein Team wird umso mehr Reibungsverluste gibt es. Hat aber nichts mit einem Wasserkopf zu tun.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Das kannst Du einfach nicht vergleichen. Filme sprechen ein viel größeres Publikum an als Spiele und die kriegen Geld an den Kinokassen, die kriegen Geld für BLu-Ray/DVD/Streams, die kriegen Geld für TV Ausstrahlungen, die kriegen Geld für Merchandise.


Trotzdem hat die Gamingbranche den Filmmarkt bezüglich Umsätze mehr als überflügelt. Und das seit Jahren! Spiele schaffen zig Millliarden pro ano, davon kann ein Kinojahr nur träumen.


> Nehmen wir als Beispiel mal den neuen ES. Der wurde 2016 begonnen und war bereits 2017 fertig. Der hat an den Kinokassen bisher 700 Millionen eingespielt bei Produktionskosten von schlappen 35 Millionen. Singleplayerspiele kommen da nicht einmal im Ansatz ran.


Ähhh, what? Ein COD bricht in weniger als einem Monat die Milliarden-Dolkar-Grenze. Filme generieren kaum solche Summen im selben Zeitraum, wenn sie nicht gerade Star Wars oder Fast+Furious heissen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (16. Januar 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wenn ich per Photogrammetrie erstmal dutzende bis hunderte Fotos machen muss, dann helfen mir diverse Tools enorm dabei. Aber ich muss trotzdem dutzende Fotos machen, ordentlich ausgeleuchtet, gut überlappt, diese einspeisen, Löcher stopfen, Polygone reduzieren, nachtexturieren, ...


Aber wenn man dann mal eine Bibliothek aus Steinen angefertigt hat, könnte man die auch spielübergreifend verwenden - sei es jetzt bei Spielen der selben Reihe (Assassins Creed), des selben Entwicklerstudios (Blizzard) oder gar des selben Pulishers (EA).
Und schwupps - müßte man kaum noch Ressourcen in die Wasser Darstellung stecken, da man dafür einfach die hauseigene Bibliothek verwenden kann.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat die Gamingbranche den Filmmarkt bezüglich Umsätze mehr als überflügelt. Und das seit Jahren! Spiele schaffen zig Millliarden pro ano, davon kann ein Kinojahr nur träumen.
> 
> Ähhh, what? Ein COD bricht in weniger als einem Monat die Milliarden-Dolkar-Grenze. Filme generieren kaum solche Summen im selben Zeitraum, wenn sie nicht gerade Star Wars oder Fast+Furious heissen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Wir reden hier von Singleplayerspielen, siehe Titel.


----------



## Loosa (16. Januar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber wenn man dann mal eine Bibliothek aus Steinen angefertigt hat, könnte man die auch spielübergreifend verwenden - sei es jetzt bei Spielen der selben Reihe (Assassins Creed), des selben Entwicklerstudios (Blizzard) oder gar des selben Pulishers (EA).
> Und schwupps - müßte man kaum noch Ressourcen in die Wasser Darstellung stecken, da man dafür einfach die hauseigene Bibliothek verwenden kann.



Die haben sicher Bibliotheken. Ist halt die Frage wie lange die brauchbar sind, wenn sich die Anforderungen und Möglichkeiten dauernd ändern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von Singleplayerspielen, siehe Titel.


Ich weiss. Oder haben Spiele wie besagtes COD, GTA5, Halo und andere prominente Megaseller neuerdings keinen?  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Überzeugung, dass dies in den meisten Fällen so ist. Alleine schon von der Manpower sind viele Hollywoodfilme den Spieleschmieden einfach überlegen. An einem Cuphead haben z.B. unter 20 Leute gearbeitet,  während an einem Hollywoodfilm meist mehrere Hundert bzw. manchmal sogar mehrere Tausend mitarbeiten. Spitzenreiter ist hier Iron Man 3 mit über 3000 Mitarbeitern.
> 
> Innerhalb von 3 Jahren können die 4 Teile von Die Tribute von Panem auf den Markt werfen, ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass irgendein Spielestudio in vergleichbarer Zeit 4 AAA Singleplayerspiele schafft.  Nicht einmal die gut stituierten Sonyschmieden, die teilweise/zeitweise auch ein paar Hundert Mitarbeiter stemmen können, dürften das schaffen.


Assassin's Creed. Kommt bzw. kam jährlich.
COD. Kommt jährlich.
FIFA. Kommt jährlich.

Wenn es eine feste vorausschauende Umsetzungsplanung gibt kann ein einzelnes Entwickler-Studio - genug Personal und Etat vorausgesetzt - durchaus sowas realisieren. Alles eine Frage der Planung und der verfügbaren Mittel. Genau wie bei Filmstudios.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loci2378 (16. Januar 2018)

Diese Aussagen...verzehnfacht. Vielleicht bei Remedy. Wenn ich sehe, dass ein Horizon 40 Mio. Dollar und ein Witcher 3 von den reinen Kosten "nur" 25 Mio. Dollar gekostet haben, aber das eine 70 Stunden und das andere 150 Stunden Unterhaltung bieten...dann weiß ich nicht in welch einer Welt die da leben. Man sollte vielleicht anständige Titel entwickeln. Und gute Spiele spiele ich nicht nur einmal durch, wenn ich allein an The Last of Us oder Uncharted denke...und an einem Wochenende spiele ich vielleicht eine CoD-Alibi-Kampagne durch. Aber nicht ein richtig gutes Spiel. Ich renne durch ein gutes Single-Player-Spiel nicht durch. Ich genieße es.


----------



## Flyolaf (16. Januar 2018)

"Kosten verzehnfach"

Das ist auch kein Wunder, wenn ich nicht nur ein Spiel entwickelt, NEIN sondern dazu noch parallel eine TV-Serie mit bekannten Hollywood Schauspielern - ich mochte Quantum Break, aber wenn sich so ein Projekt nicht trägt, dann muss man in der Konsequenz kleinere Brötchen backen und nicht einfach auf den vermeintlich einfachen Zug des Games-as-a-service aufspringen....



P.S. Hellblade hat sehr deutlich gezeigt das man kein riesen Budget braucht um 1A Qualität abzuliefern und zugleich noch "neues" zu erschaffen.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich weiss. Oder haben Spiele wie besagtes COD, GTA5, Halo und andere prominente Megaseller neuerdings keinen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Wir haben scheinbar einfach eine verschiedene Vorstellung davon, was SP Spiele und was MP Spiele sind. Spiele, die ihren Schwerpunkt auf Multiplayer gelegt haben, sind für mich auch Multiplayerspiele, egal ob sie noch eine kurze Alibikampagne mit rein geworfen haben. Nimm Spielen wie BF oder COD etc. ihren MP und keine Sau kauft sie mehr. GTA hat zwar auch einen klasse SP, aber das Spiel ist halt auch die absolute Ausnahme mit 200 Millionen Budget. Und trotz des tollen SP ist es der absolute Multiplayer Magnet mit über einer halben Milliarde Umsatz nur durch Mikrotransaktionen im Online Modus.  Warum ist wohl nie der angekündigte Story-DLC für GTA 5 gekommen, sondern immer nur Online Updates? 

Dass jährliche Vollpreisupdates wie BF/COD/FIFA etc. keine lange Entwicklungszeit haben liegt auf der Hand, die halten sich nicht groß mit Storys und Charakteren auf. Stell mal ein Uncharted 4, Zelda oder Horizon Zero Dawn in einem Jahr auf die Beine.


----------



## MRRadioactiv (16. Januar 2018)

Ich hoffe mal das die nicht den gleichen Weg wie Crytek gehen, die meinten ja auch die Gelddruckende Wollsau gefunden zu haben, mit dem Resultat das sie nun mehr oder weniger am Ende sind. Wie gesagt, ein neues Alan Wake und Quantum Break wäre toll....


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Januar 2018)

Die Aussagen sind meiner Meinung nach ja nicht ganz richtig. Wenn man ein gutes SP-Spiel macht, eventuell dazu noch Mods möglich macht, dann können diese Spiele auch noch nach vielen Jahren gespielt werden. Man denke an Doom, die Monkey Island Spiele, Resident Evil, Max Payne oder auch Deus Ex als Beispiele jetzt. Diese Spiele werden selbst heute noch sehr gerne gespielt. Auch wenn man sich eine "Retro-Plattform" wie gog.com anschaut. Da sind ja fast alle (gefühlt 99 Einzelspielertitel.

Bei Mehrspielertiteln ist es ja auch so, dass irgendwann die Server mal runtergefahren werden und die Titel dann gar nicht mehr gespielt werden können. An viele MMOs in der heutigen Zeit wird sich in 20 Jahren kein Mensch mehr erinnern, weil sie nicht mehr spielbar sein werden.

Und was diesen Onlinebereich und Games-as-a-service Teil betrifft, da hat jemand hier in dem Thread ja schon gute Punkte genannt: Da der Zeitaufwand dort noch höher ist, werden sich die Spieler dann auf wenige Spiele beschränken und diese dann lange spielen. Dann bleibt für die Branche in der Gesamtheit ja noch weniger übrig und nur einige wenige, wohl sehr große Firmen, werden dann wirklich was verdienen.
Das merke ich ja auch selbst bei mir: Wenn ich World of Warcraft spiele, dann hab ich kaum (noch) Zeit für andere Spiele.



Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Dass jährliche Vollpreisupdates wie BF/COD/FIFA etc. keine lange Entwicklungszeit haben liegt auf der Hand, die halten sich nicht groß mit Storys und Charakteren auf. Stell mal ein Uncharted 4, Zelda oder Horizon Zero Dawn in einem Jahr auf die Beine.



Bei Sportspielen wie NBA 2k oder FIFA hat sich das mittlerweile geändert. Da gibt es richtige Story-Modi, bei denen man beispielsweise die Karriere eines Basketballspielers oder Fußballspielers nachspielt. Mit Filmsequenzen, Charakteren und so weiter.


----------



## Jalpar (16. Januar 2018)

"Das verrückte an der Spieleentwicklung ist, dass sie vier bis fünf Jahre verschlingt und das Spiel für den Spieler dann in einem Wochenende abgehakt ist"

Die Filmproduktion verschlingt 2-3 Jahre, und der Film ist dann nach 2-2,5 Stunden abgehakt. Dieses Argument zieht bei mir also nicht.

"Und wenn du einmal zehn Jahre zurück gehst, könntest du sagen, dass der Konsolenmarkt immer noch etwa gleich groß ist. Das Publikum, dem du deine Spiele verkaufst, hat etwa die gleiche Größe, aber die Kosten für die Spieleentwicklung haben sich verzehnfacht. Das ist ein offensichtliches Problem."

Das offensichtliche Problem an solchen Äußerungen ist, daß keiner die Kalkulationen offenlegt. Letztlich müssen Entwickler und Publisher das auch nicht. Doch dadurch wird es jedoch schwierig sich mit dem Thema auseinander setzen zu können. Warum sind die Kosten so stark gestiegen?

Ein Spiel, das heute erscheint hat z. B. 80 Mio. Euro verschlungen. Doch wie viel davon entfällt eigentlich auf die Gehälter der Programmierer? Wenn ich mich nicht irre, verdient ein Programmierer heute mehr als vor 10 Jahren. Damit wäre ein Teil der  natürlichen Kostensteigerung erklärt. Wie viel haben sie für die Technik ausgegeben? Wie viel davon entfällt auf das Marketing? Brauche ich für das Marketing wirklich einen Fernsehspot? 

Ich kann auch behaupten, meine Lebenshaltungskosten haben sich in den letzten 10 Jahren verzehnfacht. Solange ist aber nicht erklären muß, warum sie gestiegen sind, ist es nicht mehr als eine hohle, in den Raum gestellte Behauptung.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Januar 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Diese Spiele werden selbst heute noch sehr gerne gespielt...



...von einer winzigen, letztendlich unbedeutenden, minderheit.
dass sich in foren wie diesem leute finden, die jedes jahr zu weihnachten monkey island und indy 4 durchzocken hat mit der realität "da draußen" wenig zu tun.


----------



## Corlagon (16. Januar 2018)

Mit solchen hanebüchenen Aussagen verdient der also sein Geld. Naja, schon besser als richtig zu arbeiten.

Was sich vielleicht verzehnfacht hat sind die Boni-Zahlungen für irgendwelche Vorstände, von denen niemand weiß, was die eigentlich machen. Wenn die Kosten zu hoch sind, muss man die eben senken. CEO, COO, CFO, ABC, XYZ da sollte man erstmal an der Gehalts-Schraube drehen. Dann schmeiße ich vielleicht einen Psychologen raus, der dafür zuständig ist, sich etwas krankes einfallen zu lassen, wie man den Kunden noch effizienter ABZOCKEN kann und stelle stattdessen jemanden ein der sich auch tatsächlich aktiv an der eigentlichen Entwicklung des Spieles beteiligt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ...von einer winzigen, letztendlich unbedeutenden, minderheit.
> dass sich in foren wie diesem leute finden, die jedes jahr zu weihnachten monkey island und indy 4 durchzocken hat mit der realität "da draußen" wenig zu tun.



So wenige Retro-Fans gibt es nicht. Sonst würde sich auch nicht so regelrecht um diese Retro-Konsolen wie SNES Mini gekloppt werden.


----------



## MrFob (16. Januar 2018)

Ich denke schon, dass die Entwicklung von Spielen komplexer und aufgrund des hoeheren Detailreichtums auch kostspieliger geworden ist. Das werden auch bessere Tools nicht komplett kompensieren koennen. Da stimme ich Loosa zu.

Aber das Problem ist ja nicht, dass man mit guten SP Pielen keinen Gewinn mehr machen kann. Soweit ich weiss machen auch Spiele mit SP Fokus wie ine AC: Origins, ein Horizon oder ein Witcher sehr ordentlichen Gewinn. Nein, das Problem ist, dass man mit Games-as-a-service, online Bindung, Lootboxen, Mikrotransaktion, etc. *viel mehr* Gewinn machen kann.

Kein Wunder also, dass gerade die grossen Publisher, Aktiengesellschaften, deren Interessen eher bei den Anliegern als bei den kreativen Angestellten ihrer einzelnen Studios liegen eher den Pfad der hoeheren finanziellen Effizienz gehen. Es gibt ja - wie im Thread zu Genuge genannt - genug Beispiele, bei denen auch AAA SP Spiele sehr erfolgreich waren, nur muss da schon jemand dahinter stecken, der das Spiel wirklich wegen des Spiels an sich machen will. Wem es halt in erster Linie um den finanziellen Aspekt geht, der geht halt lieber zur moderneren Variante.

Ist doch eigentlich ganz schoen, dass man dadurch so ein bisschen die Einstellung der Entwickler/Publisher an ihren Produkten ablesen kann.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Januar 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich aber, wie es ein kleines Team wie die Entwickler von Hellblade - Senua's Sacrifice oder The Vanishing of Ethan Carter geschafft haben, ihre Spiele grafisch in Triple-A Qualität mit einem vergleichsweise kleinen Budget von ein paar Millionen zu produzieren, während die großen Triple-A Entwickler für vergleichbare Qualität scheinbar mindestens drei bis vier mal so viel Geld benötigen, oft sogar noch mehr.
> 
> Man muss eben schauen, wo man Kosten einsparen kann, ohne dass die Qualität spürbar darunter leidet. Und man muss ja auch nicht immer das Maximum aus einer Engine mit der fettest möglichen Inszenierung herausholen. Vielleicht einfach auch mal wieder auf andere Qualitäten, wie Gameplay, Story, Charaktere (oder 60 fps auf Konsolen) usw. konzentrieren. Das muss ja nicht gleich heißen, dass man auf dem technischen Level von vor 10 Jahren entwickelt, schließlich bieten bereits vorhandene Engines, wie die aktuelle Unreal Engine, eine gute Basis, wie z. B. Life is Strange zeigt. Auch kein Triple-A Titel und grafisch auch nicht unbedingt auf Triple-A Niveau, aber der Grafikstil wirkt rund, passt zum Spiel und ist mit Sicherheit auch nicht veraltet. Und das Spiel hatte kein Budget eines Hollywood-Blockbusters zur Verfügung, kann aber mindestens genauso sehr mitreißen.
> 
> Muss denn wirklich jedes Steinchen in einem Spiel ein individuelles 3d-Modell bekommen?


60fps haben aber nun nicht immer (in den wenigsten Fällen) was mit der Qualität des Spiels zu tun, sondern eher was mit der Leistung der jeweiligen Plattform. Ein Spiel kann noch so geil sein und noch so klasse optimiert sein...wenn die Leistung nicht reicht, sind 60fps halt nicht drin.  




Shadow_Man schrieb:


> So wenige Retro-Fans gibt es nicht. Sonst würde sich auch nicht so regelrecht um diese Retro-Konsolen wie SNES Mini gekloppt werden.



Und sonst gäbe es keine erfolgreichen Kickstarterkampagnen für RPGs, die auf den Zug alter Klassiker wie Baldurs Gate, Fallout o.ä. aufspringen.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Januar 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Wir haben scheinbar einfach eine verschiedene Vorstellung davon, was SP Spiele und was MP Spiele sind. Spiele, die ihren Schwerpunkt auf Multiplayer gelegt haben, sind für mich auch Multiplayerspiele, egal ob sie noch eine kurze Alibikampagne mit rein geworfen haben. Nimm Spielen wie BF oder COD etc. ihren MP und keine Sau kauft sie mehr. GTA hat zwar auch einen klasse SP, aber das Spiel ist halt auch die absolute Ausnahme mit 200 Millionen Budget. Und trotz des tollen SP ist es der absolute Multiplayer Magnet mit über einer halben Milliarde Umsatz nur durch Mikrotransaktionen im Online Modus.  Warum ist wohl nie der angekündigte Story-DLC für GTA 5 gekommen, sondern immer nur Online Updates?


Wobei aber der große Aufwand in den Singleplayer-Kampagnen steckt und nicht im Multiplayer. Das sind letztlich begrenzte Maps ohne Story-Cutscenes etc. die einfach die gleichen Grafiken wie schon im Hauptspiel verwendet benutzen.
Und was einen Einzelnen interessiert ist irrelevant. Bei CoD geisterte mal so als generelle Aussage durch das Netz, dass die Käufe 50:50 ausmachen, d.h. 50 Prozent der Spieler spielen rein(!) den Singleplayer, bei GTA wird das noch erheblich mehr sein, da dort der Multiplayer erst später dazukam und die Reihe nicht dadurch so erfolgreich wurde, er hält aktuell nur den 5. Teil lange am Leben.



> Dass jährliche Vollpreisupdates wie BF/COD/FIFA etc. keine lange Entwicklungszeit haben liegt auf der Hand, die halten sich nicht groß mit Storys und Charakteren auf. Stell mal ein Uncharted 4, Zelda oder Horizon Zero Dawn in einem Jahr auf die Beine.


Natürlich geht das, CoD oder Assassin's Creed sind nur jährlich möglich, weil da entsprechend viele Leute dran arbeiten. Bei CoD, noch einmal, der Singleplayer ist das aufwendige und genauso aufwendig wie bei Horizon oder Uncharted, nur machbar, weil die Reihe von inzwischen drei kompletten Teams entwickelt wird und jedes Team drei Jahre Zeit hat, vor einigen Jahren waren es übrigens noch zwei Teams. Und bei Ubisoft werkeln gleich ein gutes Dutzend Teams rund um den Globus an jeweils verschiedenen Teilen eines Spieles.




Jalpar schrieb:


> "Und wenn du einmal zehn Jahre zurück gehst, könntest du sagen, dass der Konsolenmarkt immer noch etwa gleich groß ist. Das Publikum, dem du deine Spiele verkaufst, hat etwa die gleiche Größe, aber die Kosten für die Spieleentwicklung haben sich verzehnfacht. Das ist ein offensichtliches Problem."
> 
> Das offensichtliche Problem an solchen Äußerungen ist, daß keiner die Kalkulationen offenlegt. Letztlich müssen Entwickler und Publisher das auch nicht. Doch dadurch wird es jedoch schwierig sich mit dem Thema auseinander setzen zu können. Warum sind die Kosten so stark gestiegen?



Problem an dieser Aussage ist, dass es ja nur noch maximal(!) 20 - 30 Triple A Games im Jahr gibt, die diese Bezeichnung verdienen und keine 80 - 100 wie eben zu PS2 Zeiten. Der Großteil der Games ist doch längst im Mid-Budget Bereich angesiedelt.



> Ein Spiel, das heute erscheint hat z. B. 80 Mio. Euro verschlungen. Doch wie viel davon entfällt eigentlich auf die Gehälter der Programmierer? Wenn ich mich nicht irre, verdient ein Programmierer heute mehr als vor 10 Jahren. Damit wäre ein Teil der  natürlichen Kostensteigerung erklärt. Wie viel haben sie für die Technik ausgegeben? Wie viel davon entfällt auf das Marketing? Brauche ich für das Marketing wirklich einen Fernsehspot?
> 
> Ich kann auch behaupten, meine Lebenshaltungskosten haben sich in den letzten 10 Jahren verzehnfacht. Solange ist aber nicht erklären muß, warum sie gestiegen sind, ist es nicht mehr als eine hohle, in den Raum gestellte Behauptung.



Tatsache ist, das Marketing beim Gaming ist extrem gestiegen. Bei den 200 Millionen Kosten für GTA 5 gingen 100 Millionen für Marketing drauf. Ist das notwendig? Nun, das kann ich tatsächlich nicht beurteilen allerdings gibt ihnen der Erfolg, inzwischen 70 Millionen verkaufte Stück Recht. 

Ansonsten hängt sehr viel vom Standort ab. Büromieten in Kalifornien oder Tokyo sind extrem teuer. Auch da wird dann letztlich viel Geld "zum Fenster rausgeworfen". Ähnlich wird es bei den Gehältern sein. Bei CD Project RED in Warschau werden die Gehälter nur dem Bruchteil dessen entsprechen, was die Leute in Los Angeles oder eben Tokyo verdienen. 
Wobei eben die Gehälter in der IT in Europa generell in der Spieleentwicklung insgesamt sehr niedrig im Vergleich scheinen. Umso erstaunlicher übrigens, dass es hier so wenig vernünftige Spieleschmieden gibt. 


Und noch ein Nachtrag zum hier oft angesprochenen Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice. Das Spiel ist NICHT mit einem normalen Triple A Game vergleichbar. Neben der kurzen Spielzeit sind die Areale sehr begrenzt und die Grafiken wiederholen sich auch ständig und es gibt nur sehr wenige Gegnertypen. Man sieht an allen Ecken und Enden, das bei dem Titel ordentlich gespart wurde. Gleiches gilt auch etwa für The Surge von Deck 13. Für einen kleinen deutschen Entwickler sicherlich ein Riesen-Ding aber eben weit, weit entfernt von der Qualität einer Triple A Produktion.  (Unabhängig von der Qualität der beiden Spiele an sich).


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Januar 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> 60fps haben aber nun nicht immer (in den wenigsten Fällen) was mit der Qualität des Spiels zu tun, sondern eher was mit der Leistung der jeweiligen Plattform. Ein Spiel kann noch so geil sein und noch so klasse optimiert sein...wenn die Leistung nicht reicht, sind 60fps halt nicht drin.



Das stimmt, aber wenn man diverse Grafikdetails weglässt, die kaum auffallen, dann steigt auch die Framerate, weil es einfach weniger zu berechnen gibt. Und es sinken halt auch die Kosten, weil diese Details gar nicht erst ins Spiel eingebaut werden müssen.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Januar 2018)

Natürlich ist alles teurer geworden, alleine schon durch DInge wie Motion Capturing der Hauptfiguren (evtl. sogar Nebenfiguren) und ähnliches


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Januar 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber wenn man diverse Grafikdetails weglässt, die kaum auffallen, dann steigt auch die Framerate, weil es einfach weniger zu berechnen gibt. Und es sinken halt auch die Kosten, weil diese Details gar nicht erst ins Spiel eingebaut werden müssen.



Nicht zwangsweise. Gerade japanische Konsolenentwickler haben es nicht so mit 60FPS (auch wenn sie laaaangsam lernen). Das hast du sehr, sehr oft, Titel mit Grafik auf PS2 Niveau und die Games laufen trotzdem nur mit 30FPS obwohl die Konsole bei vernünftiger Optimierung da wahrscheinlich sogar 200FPS schaffen würde.



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Natürlich ist alles teurer geworden, alleine schon durch DInge wie Motion Capturing der Hauptfiguren (evtl. sogar Nebenfiguren) und ähnliches


Das stimmt aber nur eingeschränkt. Motion Capturing gibt es mittlerweile auch bei Spielen nun schon seit locker 25 und mehr Jahren. Auf Sozialen Kanälen stoße ich immer wieder auf ein Video von den MoCap Aufnahmen von Mortal Kombat 1 von 1991. Der große Unterschied zu damals ist jetzt, dass es natürlich im Laufe der Jahre arg verfeinert wurde inkl. etwa Gesichtsanimationen. Aber auch da bleibt die Technik ja nicht stehen und wird immer preisgünstiger. Was bei L.A. Noire 2011 das Studio an den Rand der Verzweiflung (insbesondere finanziell) getrieben hat, das macht heute praktisch jeder standardmäßig (siehe z.B. Hellblade). 
Sobald die Technik einmal da ist und entwickelt wurde sinken die Kosten extrem.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nicht zwangsweise. Gerade japanische Konsolenentwickler haben es nicht so mit 60FPS (auch wenn sie laaaangsam lernen). Das hast du sehr, sehr oft, Titel mit Grafik auf PS2 Niveau und die Games laufen trotzdem nur mit 30FPS obwohl die Konsole bei vernünftiger Optimierung da wahrscheinlich sogar 200FPS schaffen würde.



"Grafik auf PS2-Niveau" halte ich für deutlich übertrieben  eher PS3-Niveau


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Januar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> "Grafik auf PS2-Niveau" halte ich für deutlich übertrieben  eher PS3-Niveau



Äh, nein, je nach Entwickler oder Art des Spieles hast du bei Schmieden wie Falcom oder Marvellous maximal PS2 in HD Grafik. Bei Falcom ist jetzt das bald erscheinende Ys 8 - Lacrimosa of Dana der absolut grafisch "imposanteste" Titel, dem gestehe ich dann tatsächlich frühes PS3 Niveau (nur halt in höherer Auflösung) zu. 
Bei Bandai Namco wiederum ist es durchwachsen, bei denen findet sich je nach Art des Titels alles an Grafikniveaus.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Tatsache ist, das Marketing beim Gaming ist extrem gestiegen. Bei den 200 Millionen Kosten für GTA 5 gingen 100 Millionen für Marketing drauf. Ist das notwendig? Nun, das kann ich tatsächlich nicht beurteilen allerdings gibt ihnen der Erfolg, inzwischen 70 Millionen verkaufte Stück Recht.


Das möchte ich auch anzweifeln.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein Marketing 25Millionen zu 100Millionen bei der großen Summe für das 4fache an Verkäufen sorgt, die "Rechnung" Entwicklungskosten = Marketingkosten(bzw die Hälfte) mag im kleinen Segment gut aufgehen, aber in den großen Regionen werden durch eine Budgetvervielfachung sicherlich nicht ein entsprechender Antei an Zusatzkunden gewonnen werden.


Bezüglich "höhere Gehälter der Prgrammierer" glaube ich nicht ansatzweise das sich die Zahlen mehr als verdoppelt haben, während die Vorstandsbonuszahlungen sicherlich deutlich gestiegen sind, so oder so ist der Faktor 5 - 10 unrealistisch und zudem auch nicht ernsthaft belegt/begründet.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei aber der große Aufwand in den Singleplayer-Kampagnen steckt und nicht im Multiplayer. Das sind letztlich begrenzte Maps ohne Story-Cutscenes etc. die einfach die gleichen Grafiken wie schon im Hauptspiel verwendet benutzen.
> Und was einen Einzelnen interessiert ist irrelevant. Bei CoD geisterte mal so als generelle Aussage durch das Netz, dass die Käufe 50:50 ausmachen, d.h. 50 Prozent der Spieler spielen rein(!) den Singleplayer, bei GTA wird das noch erheblich mehr sein, da dort der Multiplayer erst später dazukam und die Reihe nicht dadurch so erfolgreich wurde, er hält aktuell nur den 5. Teil lange am Leben.



Mir ist klar, dass der SP Part mit Abstand am aufwändigsten ist. Mit im Internet rumgeisternden Aussagen ohne Bestätigung der Entwickler ist das immer so eine Sache. 50:50 bei COD oder BF kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, 30:70 vielleicht noch.

Der Online Modus hält GTA V nicht nur am leben, er sorgt dafür, dass das Spiel nach all den Jahren immer noch ein Dauerbrenner in den Charts ist. Ich wüsste kein reines SP Spiel, das sich nach über 4 Jahren noch so gut verkauft.  




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Natürlich geht das, CoD oder Assassin's Creed sind nur jährlich möglich, weil da entsprechend viele Leute dran arbeiten. Bei CoD, noch einmal, der Singleplayer ist das aufwendige und genauso aufwendig wie bei Horizon oder Uncharted, nur machbar, weil die Reihe von inzwischen drei kompletten Teams entwickelt wird und jedes Team drei Jahre Zeit hat, vor einigen Jahren waren es übrigens noch zwei Teams. Und bei Ubisoft werkeln gleich ein gutes Dutzend Teams rund um den Globus an jeweils verschiedenen Teilen eines Spieles.



Kapier ich nicht so 100%. Willst Du damit sagen, dass 3 verschiedene Teams zeitversetzt an CODs arbeiten, damit jedes Jahr ein neues erscheinen kann, sprich jetzt ein Team bereits seit 2 Jahren am 2018er und ein Team seit einem Jahr am 2019er werkelt? Klingt interessant und irgendwie auch logisch, 1 Jahr hatte mich sogar bei Spielen wie COD/BF immer etwas verwundert. Wo kann man das nachlesen?  

Letztlich ist logischerweise alles eine Frage der von mir bereits weiter oben erwähnten Manpower, ein Cuphead hätte mit mehr als 19 Leuten sicher keine 5 Jahre gebraucht und ein Horizon keine 6, hätten sie die ganze Zeit die volle Besetzung von 250 Mann gehabt.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Januar 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, dass der SP Part mit Abstand am aufwändigsten ist. Mit im Internet rumgeisternden Aussagen ohne Bestätigung der Entwickler ist das immer so eine Sache. 50:50 bei COD oder BF kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, 30:70 vielleicht noch..


Was letztlich keine großartige Rolle spielt, die Serie ist eben durch die Mischung bekannt und populär. Der wirklich große Durchbruch kam ja durch den Singleplayer und durch Modern Warfare 1, erst ab da etablierte es sich so langsam auch als Multiplayertitel.



> Der Online Modus hält GTA V nicht nur am leben, er sorgt dafür, dass das Spiel nach all den Jahren immer noch ein Dauerbrenner in den Charts ist. Ich wüsste kein reines SP Spiel, das sich nach über 4 Jahren noch so gut verkauft.


Jain, GTA hat natürlich viele doppelte Verkäufe schon durch den Generationenwechsel von PS3/360 auf PS4/One und es ist ein riesiges Open World Spiel, wo es keine qualitativ ähnliche Alternative gibt. D.h. wer so etwas zocken möchte, der muss zu GTA greifen, dazu kommt eben die Bekanntheit und Mundpropaganda. 
Natürlich schwebt GTA zusammen mit Minecraft und je über 70 Millionen Einheiten in ganz anderen Sphären als normale Computerspiele aber ein Skyrim z.B. oder auch ein Witcher 3 verkaufen sich auch heute noch gut. 



> Kapier ich nicht so 100%. Willst Du damit sagen, dass 3 verschiedene Teams zeitversetzt an CODs arbeiten, damit jedes Jahr ein neues erscheinen kann, sprich jetzt ein Team bereits seit 2 Jahren am 2018er und ein Team seit einem Jahr am 2019er werkelt? Klingt interessant und irgendwie auch logisch, 1 Jahr hatte mich sogar bei Spielen wie COD/BF immer etwas verwundert. Wo kann man das nachlesen?


Infinity Ward, Treyarch und "neu" Sledgehammer Games. Davor halt Infinity Ward und Treyarch im Wechsel jeder alle zwei Jahre und jetzt macht halt jeder alle drei Jahre einen neuen Teil.

"Infinity Ward, Treyarch and Sledgehammer Games will now each have three years to produce a Call of Duty game, rotating through in a staggered fashion to continue the yearly release cycle." https://www.vg247.com/2014/02/06/call-of-duty-ghosts-top-seller-earner-in-na-and-eu-activision-q1/


----------



## Alreech (16. Januar 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Ja, wer bei jedem Spiel wieder bei 0 und Adam und Eva anfängt dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Über die Jahre sollte man schauen, das man eine Framework für seine Spiele aufbaut um eben nicht immer das Rad neu erfinden zu müssen. Da kann man über Ubisoft und ihre Open World Formel schimpfen wie man mag, geschickt und effizient ist das schon. Entsprechend können sie auch jedes Jahr / alle zwei Jahre ein Spiel rausbringen.



Ja, und dann meckern die Fans das die Grafik und die Effekte veraltet sind und das es den Herstellern nur ums Geldmachen geht weil sie die alte Engine verwenden... 

IMHO wird es am Besten sein wenn man bei Singleplayerspielen auf Episoden oder alternativen Protagonisten die eine Parallelhandlung erleben setzt... eventuell mit einem starken Multiplayer kombiniert.
Ironischerweise hat das schon Valve mit Spielen wie Halflife - Blue Shift u.ä. gebracht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht sind Triple-A-Spiele also Titel, die hauptsächlich aus Zwischensequenzen bestehen und wohl irgendwie einen Kinofilm zum wegklicken darstellen wollen, auch einfach nicht das Geschäftsmodell der Zukunft. Es gibt genug Spiele, die mit technisch vergleichsweise einfachen Mitteln dafür aber mit gutem Gameplay für viele stunden unterhalten.


----------



## batesvsronin (17. Januar 2018)

Also das Quantum Break teuer war, mag ich gerne glauben... fragt sich halt ob es wirklich nötig war echte Schauspieler zu casten und noch diese Mini-Serie zu drehen. Also ich fand das ja ganz nett, aber mehr auch irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Shotay3 (17. Januar 2018)

Jo, ich denke auch das Quantum Break teuer war. Man kann jetzt über die Qualität der Serie im Spiel streiten, aber ich fands unterhaltsam und es ist definitiv aufwendig produziert, ergo kostspielig. 
Ich hab mir die Frage ehrlich gesagt beim schauen der Serie gestellt.... die einen stemmen Filmproduktion.... andere stemmen Spieleproduktion. Remedy fährt hier an dieser Stelle beides... pew! Das war teuer, I guarantee it.


----------



## Batze (17. Januar 2018)

Triple-A heißt nichts anderes als das ein Spiel viel Geld kostet, für Qualität steht Triple-A nicht. Niemand zwingt die Studios Unmengen an Geld zu verpulvern. Das es auch anders geht mit Erfolg zeigen diverse gute Spiele ohne zwei/dreistelligen Millionen Budget.


----------



## feylamias (17. Januar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich möchte dazu mal fragen welche Aspekte der Spieleentwicklung werden denn genau teuerer und wo geht das Budget denn heutzutage hin vs vor 10 Jahren?
> Auch wenn ich das nicht zum ersten Mal sage, aber ich denke es ist höchste das Studios lernen besser mit ihren Budgets umzugehen, anstatt diese endlos nach oben zu schrauben.



Solche Beiträge finde ich putzig. Mit Verlaub: Wie realitätsfremd ist das?

Hier ein paar Aspekte, die völlig abseits der Spieleentwicklung innerhalb von 10 Jahren teurer werden:
- laufende Kosten für Strom, Geräte, Gebäude steigen mit der Inflation
- Gehälter (oder würde ein Orzhov es okay finden, 10 Jahre lang das gleiche Gehalt zu bekommen, während die Inflation fröhlich durch die Lande zieht)

Hier ein paar Aspekte, die innerhalb der Spieleentwicklung teurer werden:
- Mit linear steigender Grafikqualität steigen die Kosten exponential. Eine Figur aus 10 Polygons ist nur einen Bruchteil so teuer wie eine aus 1000. Die Komplexität wächst exorbitant.
- Komplexeres Gameplay erfordert komplexeres Testing - sonst hagelt es bugs. Testing ist wesentlich teurer, als manche hier glauben

Spieler kreischen ständig nach 120+ fps 4k Ultragrafik, weinen dann aber, wenn das dann tatsächlich kostet. Es ist wirklich lachhaft.


Es gibt exakt drei Wege, die Kosten zu senken:
- Wir behandeln die Entwickler wie Dreck, zahlen Minigehälter, zwingen sie in Zeitverträge und kündigen ihnen nach Projektende, damit die armen Schweine überhaupt kein Leben aufbauen können. Spieleentwickler brauchen keine Familie, was?
- Wir senken die Grafikqualität/Spielqualität, was zu wütenden Spielern führt
- Wir kürzen das Hauptspiel und verkaufen den Rest als DLC

Nehmen wir Senua's Sacrifice, eins meiner Lieblingsspiele letztes Jahr. Gutes Spiel? Klar. Sieht es gut aus? Klar. Und was haben viele Spieler das Spiel als "Walkingsimulator" gebrandmarkt. Denn genau SO konnte sich das Spiel finanzieren: Limitiertes Gameplay, limitierte Spielzeit, Environments reduziert, was dann natürlich erlaubt, die verbleibenden wenigen Environments richtig schön zu machen.

Indies haben es übrigens trotz graphisch weniger aufwendiger Spiele schwerer als AAA-Firmen! Deshalb gehen so viele Indiestudios trotz erfolgreicher Spiele ein! Große Firmen können hier noch oft durch Finanztricks Geld sparen. Kleine nicht. Die sterben im perma-Sale "indiespiele dürfen nicht mehr als 5$ kosten"-Environment relativ gerne. Erinnert sich wer an "The Witness"? Erinnert sich wer an den Hass, den das Spiel durch den Preis bekam? Ich schon.


Die Welt ist etwas komplexer als "pöse Firmen haben keine Ahnung von Geld".

 [Nicht, dass Studiomeddling nicht zu Kostensteigerungen führen kann -  wenn der Marketingheini reinkommt, sieht dass die Hauptfigur des Adventures eine Frau ist  ... und das komplette Spiel dann in einen Egoshooter mit Muskelmannhelden  umgestalten will, dann verbrennt das natürlich jede Menge Geld. Keine  Frage. Aber das ist nicht SO häufig, wie es manchmal den Anschein hat,  auch wenn Konami sich da bemüht!]


----------



## Cyberthom (17. Januar 2018)

Das Entwicklerstudio Remedy jammert auch angeblich.. das es immer Teurer wird spiele zu entwickeln..
Naja dann sollen die halt mal wieder ein Remake  ihrer  Spiele auf die XBox und PS4 bringen.
Da ich mein gutes altes Max Pain (war sogar  Deutsch vertont   nicht mehr  unter Win 10 Nutzen kann. somit Wertlos geworden ist .. 

Das Spiel Max Pain 2 würde ich sofort auf Konsole noch mal kaufen 


Um ihre Kosten in den Griff zu kriegen, sollten sie  ihre "Bibliotheken"  und Engine  richtig  nutzen ..
Man muss das Rad nicht immer neu Erfinden..  bzw. selbst die Bones Anims nicht!

Konami? Nein Danke.  ist diese Firma nicht  verantwortlich das mir meine PT Demo aus meiner Spielesammlung gemopst wurde?


----------



## McDrake (17. Januar 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Da ich mein gutes altes Max Pain (war sogar  Deutsch vertont   nicht mehr  unter Win 10 Nutzen kann. somit Wertlos geworden ist ..


Teil 1 ist unter Windows 10 spielbar.
Ok, braucht ein paar Tricks, funzte aber bei mir.


----------



## Cyberthom (17. Januar 2018)

Oh ich glaube die Meiste Arbeit haben die Programmierer.. Wenn die jetzt  sagen wir mal 10 mal länger bräuchten würde ein spiel nicht nur 4 Jahre  sondern 40  Ja Klar bekommen die wenigsten dann auch 10 Mal mehr Geld? ich  denke das Sacken sich andere ein ..


----------



## Cyberthom (17. Januar 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Teil 1 ist unter Windows 10 spielbar.
> Ok, braucht ein paar Tricks, funzte aber bei mir.



Denn ersten Teil habe ich nicht ( ist ja auch leider nur in Englisch   Aber der Zweite Teil geht bei mir einfach nicht. Und der  ist echt ein Kunstwerk wie ich finde.


----------



## Cyberthom (17. Januar 2018)

Also Steigende Stromkosten für die Renderfarmen.. lasse ich nur bedingt gelten denn die Rechenleistung im Verhältnis zu den Stromkosten  ist, bzw. müssten nicht so hoch sein.. Gerade da ist ein Hohes Einsparpotenzial .  Dann zu deinen Lohnkosten.. sage das mal den Rentner   Auch sind die Werbekosten im Vergleich wo Firmen  teils noch auf Amigas ihre Anims Werbe Filmchen haben Drehen lassen  Und das war nicht Billig !  mehr als nur stark gefallen.. Seit der PC Videofähig wurde.. hat sich das sehr entspannt..
Was die eigentliche Produktion angeht werden die alten Hasen  im Geschäft sich noch erinnern  wie mühsam  es wahr auch nur ein paar Sekunden Animationen zu erstellen, und es spaß gemacht hat, diese Entwicklung durch immer Besser Tool, Programme, die einem die Arbeit immer mehr abgenommen hat sich auf andere dinge zu konzentrieren da immer mehr ( in der Zeit)  möglich wurde. Also alles Marketing Geschwätz
Jeder konnte sich seine Bib aufbauen und daraus sehr schnell immer anderes Entstehen lassen Grund: es macht keinen Sinn  mehr mittels Punkte ein Objekt zu konstruieren. Ausnahmen gibt es immer mal wieder.. Mir fällt aber dazu nix ein.


----------



## Cyberthom (17. Januar 2018)

Senua's Sacrifice  Hellblade, hätte ich auch gekauft, wenn die Entwickler Senua  pro Szene nur  4 Sekunden  den Text noch mal von ihr selber auf Deutsch ( als Option ) sprechen hätten lassen, die kann das   Die hätten nicht einmal die Animation anpassen müssen.  da wie gesagt es ja nur als Optionspunkt hätte sein können.  Es gibt ja auch sonst  einige Spiele  wo im Spiel mehrere Sprachen gesprochen wird. Aber gerade  die Hauptperson sollte  diese Option bieten.  Wäre ja auch eine Möglichkeit endlich anderen Sprachgruppen dies so zu ermöglichen zum  Beispiel  Indisch oder  Afrikanisch oder so.


----------



## Orzhov (17. Januar 2018)

feylamias schrieb:


> Uncooler passiv aggressiver Rant.



Es ist interessant was du alles in meinem harmlosen Beitrag hineininterpretierst und wie du darauf reagierst. Ich musste wirklich lachen als ich dann las was du so an Annahmen und Wissenslücken unterstellst und dann versuchst Sachen zu erklären mit Behauptungen die schlichtweg falsch sind.

Mir ist durchaus bewusst das sich Nebenkosten oftmals nur in eine Richtung entwickeln und das die Spieleentwicklung eine sehr komplexe Sache ist. Darum würden mich ja gerade Antworten von Branchenkennern, Entwicklern und Insidern zu diesen Dingen interessieren. Uninformative Rants die noch weniger zu dem Thema vermitteln als so ein augenzwinkernder Zweizeiler von Batze jedoch nicht.


----------



## fud1974 (17. Januar 2018)

Puh... also, Leute....

Die Diskussion hier hat teilweise den Charakter der schönen Kommentare  von Leuten die nach einem Fussballspiel im Fernsehen zuhause auf der Couch sitzen
und erzählen wie man es hätte besser machen können.

Es ist okay Kritik zu üben und auch Sachen zu hinterfragen, aber Aussagen wie "man muss ja nur..." usw. halte ich gegenüber den Fachleuten die schon jahrelang in der Branche arbeiten für vermessen.



Wubaron schrieb:


> Mimimi dann macht halt die Spiele um 5€ oder 10€ teurer. Den Spielern wird deshalb nicht gleich ein Zacken aus der Krone brechen.



Oha! Na, ich nehme dich dann beim Wort wenn es soweit ist! Das Thema hatten wir mehrfach in der Vergangenheit und das Geschrei ist groß gewesen.

Gegenwärtig gelten höhere Preise am Markt als kaum durchsetzbar. Drüber hinaus verfallen diese Preise (die eigentlich zu niedrig sind) dann auch noch zu schnell.. und den Spielern fallen natürlich dann auch tausend Begründungen ein
warum das gerechtfertigt ist dass das Spiel so schnell im Preis sinkt...



Flyolaf schrieb:


> P.S. Hellblade hat sehr deutlich gezeigt das man kein riesen Budget braucht um 1A Qualität abzuliefern und zugleich noch "neues" zu erschaffen.



Hellblade bzw. deren Entwickler Ninja Theory haben das seeehr geschickt gemacht, wie auch schon andere Leuten an anderer Stelle gemerkt haben, haben  die gar nicht sooo viel arg Assets im Spiel, die wussten genau wie sich konzentrieren auf bestimmte Sachen und trotzdem maximalen Effekt erreichen
und den ganzen Prozess schlank halten können.

Das war kein Triple-A, das war die Wiedergeburt von Double-A.

Und das ist eventuell auch die Zukunft des Single-Players. Konzentrierte, kürzere, bescheidenere Produktionen. Das heißt aber auch dass man sich von gigantischen Open-Worlds mit Wundertüte und alles bitte in feinster Bombast-Grafik wohl zu einem gewissen Teil verabschieden muss, es sei denn 
ein Publisher finanziert den ganzen Spaß aus strategischen Gründen (z.B. Sony bei seinen aufwändigeren Titeln für seine Plattform) oder man kann das noch irgendwie günstig produzieren (weil die ganzen Leute in einem Niedrig-Lohn-Land sitzen).




feylamias schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Nehmen wir Senua's Sacrifice, eins meiner Lieblingsspiele letztes Jahr. Gutes Spiel? Klar. Sieht es gut aus? Klar. Und was haben viele Spieler das Spiel als "Walkingsimulator" gebrandmarkt. Denn genau SO konnte sich das Spiel finanzieren: Limitiertes Gameplay, limitierte Spielzeit, Environments reduziert, was dann natürlich erlaubt, die verbleibenden wenigen Environments richtig schön zu machen.
> 
> ...



This!! So much this!!


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Januar 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Gegenwärtig gelten höhere Preise am Markt als kaum durchsetzbar. Drüber hinaus verfallen diese Preise (die eigentlich zu niedrig sind) dann auch noch zu schnell.. und den Spielern fallen natürlich dann auch tausend Begründungen ein warum das gerechtfertigt ist dass das Spiel so schnell im Preis sinkt...



Die Sache ist ganz einfach, der Markt ist bereit Summe X für Produkt Y auszugeben. Können das (einzelne) Firmen nicht leisten, dann sind sie weg vom Fenster. Denn das Angebot an Spielen ist riesig, so riesig wie nie zuvor. Es ist in den vergangenen zwei, drei Jahren exponenziell gestiegen. Jedes Jahr kommen aktuell Meldungen a la, "in diesem Jahr sind auf Steam mehr neue Spiele erschienen als in den ersten zehn Jahren insgesamt". Natürlich ist dadurch der Konkurrenzdruck ungleich höher und dem muss sich die Branche stellen. Das heißt am Ende, viele werden aufgeben, ist aber gleichzeitig auch die Chance, dass sich eben Qualität durchsetzt. 

D.h., wer einen hohen Preis für sein Spiel verlangt, der muss auch etwas ganz besonderes dafür bieten.

Ich sehe das persönlich sehr entspannt. Früher haben die Hobbyentwickler das was heute Indie-Games sind oft umsonst auf entsprechenden Webseiten verteilt. Heute denkt jeder, dass er mit einem Game Maker oder der Unity Engine billig und einfach ein Spiel produzieren und dann damit reich werden kann. Das hat eine Weile funktioniert, jetzt ist aber langsam die Grenze erreicht. 

Und wie ich oben schon erwähnte, der Triple A Markt ist in den vergangenen 15 Jahren erheblich geschrumpft. In den frühen 2000ern kamen teils 80 - 100 (damalige) Triple A Games im Jahr, heute sind es mit Glück noch 20 - 30. Auch hier hat also schon längst die Konsolidierung begonnen bzw. ist eigentlich ziemlich abgeschlossen. Vielleicht trifft es jetzt noch ein, zwei aktuell Größere aber die meisten Triple A Games verkaufen sich ausreichend gut. 
Dafür ist jetzt langsam dann doch der Indie-Markt bzw. der Mid-Budget Markt an der Reihe.


----------



## fud1974 (17. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dafür ist jetzt langsam dann doch der Indie-Markt bzw. der Mid-Budget Markt an der Reihe.



Der ist IMHO schon mittendrin.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Januar 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Der ist IMHO schon mittendrin.



Ja, ich glaube gerade der Mid-Budget und Mid-Price Markt merkt es gerade ziemlich, dass sie entweder ziemlich bei der Qualität zuliegen müssen oder in der Masse schlicht untergehen. Beim Indie-Markt sehe ich es noch nicht ganz, da kommt immer noch unglaublich viel Schrott raus, einfach wohl auch, weil der sich unglaublich günstig produzieren lässt.

Ein Problem gerade beim Mid-Price Markt ist ja auch, dass sie mit älteren dann preisreduzierten und genauso teuren Triple A Games konkurrieren müssen. Der Kunde überlegt halt, kauft er sich ein Technomancer für 20 - 30 Euro oder doch lieber Witcher 3 (falls er es noch nicht hat) für die Summe. 
Und auch bei den Indies ist es zumindest bei mir so, im Sale bekommt man eben drei, vier Jahre alte Triple A Games für 5 bis 10 Euro, ich persönlich greife dann lieber da zu, als für das Geld ein neues Indie-Game zu kaufen, weil da doch einfach auch Welten zwischen den Spielen liegen.


----------



## Cyberthom (17. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Sache ist ganz einfach, der Markt ist bereit Summe X für Produkt Y auszugeben. Können das (einzelne) Firmen nicht leisten, dann sind sie weg vom Fenster. Denn das Angebot an Spielen ist riesig, so riesig wie nie zuvor. Es ist in den vergangenen zwei, drei Jahren exponenziell gestiegen. Jedes Jahr kommen aktuell Meldungen a la, "in diesem Jahr sind auf Steam mehr neue Spiele erschienen als in den ersten zehn Jahren insgesamt". Natürlich ist dadurch der Konkurrenzdruck ungleich höher und dem muss sich die Branche stellen. Das heißt am Ende, viele werden aufgeben, ist aber gleichzeitig auch die Chance, dass sich eben Qualität durchsetzt.
> 
> D.h., wer einen hohen Preis für sein Spiel verlangt, der muss auch etwas ganz besonderes dafür bieten.
> 
> ...




Gut geschrieben   trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf .


----------



## Orzhov (17. Januar 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> This!! So much this!!



Hat denn wirklich hier jemand behauptet das die Unternehmen nicht mit Geld umgehen könnten?

Selbst ich mit meinen Aussagen komme da höchstens nah ran.


----------



## Gemar (17. Januar 2018)

Ich mach es mal kurz:
Remedy hat es einfach nicht mehr drauf.

Da erzählt er wie aufwendig sie Charaktäre und die Spielwelt generieren und deren Spiele kacken schon bei den einfachsten Anforderungen zur Steuerung oder Spielspaß ab. Lieblos hingeklatscht fühlt sich das an und macht auf Dauer eben keinen Spaß. Die Mängel sind mehr als offensichtlich.

Bei Max Payne hat man eine Szene immer wieder erneut versucht, weil die Spielmechanik einfach Spaß machte. Heutzutage gibt es ja nicht einmal mehr manuelles Speichern, somit kann man seine Lieblingsszenen auch nicht wiederholen. Man muß weiterlaufen und das Spiel in kürzester Zeit absolvieren. Ja was will denn dieser Typ von uns? Das wir da in der Spielwelt herumstehen und uns Texturen anschauen, während man auf kein Save-Game zu einer gekonnten Szene zurückgreifen kann, weil ihnen dieses Feature zu aufwendig/kostspielig geworden ist? Da beißt sich die Katze doch in den eigenen Schwanz.
Gutes Beispiel dazu: Watch Dogs, das hatte ein paar tolle Missionen, aber das ganze verkackte Spiel nochmals von Anfang an durchgähnen bis man wieder zu der einen Mission gelangt? Sicher nicht! Hinzu kommt, dass man mit einer verkackten Steuerung sowieso schnell die Lust verliert (Alan Wake & Watch Dogs sind mit die schlimmsten), also wird das Spiel von der Platte geputzt und nicht mehr angefasst.

Sry, aber die meisten AAA-Entwickler haben den Fokus verloren. Längst haben sich deren Probleme Indie Entwickler angenommen, die uns Gamer noch verstehen und nicht nur noch mit Grafikeffekten blenden, die oft nur in Bugs oder Stotterorgien enden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Januar 2018)

feylamias schrieb:


> Solche Beiträge finde ich putzig. Mit Verlaub: Wie realitätsfremd ist das?
> 
> Hier ein paar Aspekte, die völlig abseits der Spieleentwicklung innerhalb von 10 Jahren teurer werden:
> - laufende Kosten für Strom, Geräte, Gebäude steigen mit der Inflation
> ...


Ich halte Deine Argumentationskette für realitätsfremd, weil:

Wenn in der Zeit die Löhne sich nur rund verdoppelt haben (kann jeder mit entsprechenden Jahren "auf der Uhr" bestätigen), die Leute aber auch davon noch leben können (unter dem Strich etwa gleich) obwohl auch sie mit den gleichen erhöhten Kosten leben müssen, wäre das viel.
Sagen wir mal der Einfacherheit halber die Kosten sind 2,5 mal so hoch, so wäre es zu dem 5-10fachen doch sehr weit entfernt.

Das Märchen vom Topbezahlen Programmierer war seinerzeit über eine Hand voll Jahre Realität geworden, der übliche Satz ist aber inzwischen nicht höher als der eines Facharbeiters ohne Schnick-Schnack, jedenfalls in der Spieleindustrie!

Abgesehen davon hat man uns das Recht genommen Spiele wieder zu verkaufen und die QA nahezu komplett auf den Kunden geschoben ... diese Seite der Waagschale darf man auch nicht vergessen !


Natürlich ist komplexes Gameplay im SP deutlich aufwendiger als irgendein MP (von einem passablen Netcode mal abgesehen), aber auch da wurde der MP extrem rückläufig. 
Joint Operation hatte 128vs128 Schlachten, BF4 ging bei wie viel Leuten die Puste aus? 8vs8?
Immerhin geht man inzwischen wieder den weg zu mehr Spieler.

Man kann immer wieder W3 als Spiel heranziehen, viel  komplexes Gameplay >100Std,  filmreife Ingame Cutscenes, synchro, +++
Und all das bei einem Budget das vergleichsweise gering zu anderen AAA ist.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Januar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Hat denn wirklich hier jemand behauptet das die Unternehmen nicht mit Geld umgehen könnten?
> 
> Selbst ich mit meinen Aussagen komme da höchstens nah ran.


Nö, nur durchblicken lassen das man ggf. seine Strukturen mal wieder analysieren sollte.
Aber wie man es dreht und wendet, wie wohlwollend man rechnet, Faktor 5 - 10 sind einfach Quatsch.


----------



## Odin333 (17. Januar 2018)

Ich geb da auch mal meinen Senf dazu:
Ich denke, dass die Leute bei Remedy die absolut falschen sind, sich zu diesem Thema qualifiziert zu äussern.
Der Markt hat sich sicherlich verändert und die meisten Entwickler/Publisher haben sich dementsprechend auch daran angepasst.
Diese Anpassung sehe ich bei Remedy aber nicht. Valve, EA, Ubisoft haben beispielsweise ihre eigenen Engines, die intern von mehreren Studios verwendet werden und somit die Kosten erheblich reduzieren.
Wir erinnern uns noch an das Gelände-Recycling in Farcry Primeval über das man sich aufgeregt hat, welches aber überhaupt keine spielerischen Nachteile brachte? SO wird Geld gespart! Stein, Haus, Auto, Tier A wird in Spiel B weiter verwendet.
Andere Entwickler greifen zur Unreal Engine oder Unity und selbst kleine Entwickler schaffen es damit, mehrere Spiele innerhalb kürzester Zeit zu veröffentlichen.

Wenn ich mir speziell Remedys Konsolen-lineup ansehe, dann vermisse ich jegliche Planung.
Bei Max Payne haben es noch zwei Teile auf eine Konsolengeneration (Xbox / PS2) geschafft. Dann kam ein Technischer Schnitt und eine neue Engine musste für Alan Wake und die 360 her. Die Arbeit die man in die Engine gesteckt konnte man aber nur für ein einziges Addon nutzen, dann kam der nächste Schnitt und wieder musste eine neue Engine für die One her.
Dazwischen vertreibt man sich noch die Zeit mit mobile-games und Sauna-Gängen (während der Arbeitszeit).

Und dann natürlich Verzögerungen, Verzögerungen, Verzögerungen.

Remedy plant einfach nicht wirtschaftlich und such deshalb nach Ausreden und Möglichkeiten dem Spieler dauerhaft Geld abzuluxen. Das ist deren Hauptproblem.


----------



## PackLeader (17. Januar 2018)

Bf4 hatte 32 vs 32 schlachten  und keine 8 vs 8


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Januar 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber wenn man diverse Grafikdetails weglässt, die kaum auffallen, dann steigt auch die Framerate, weil es einfach weniger zu berechnen gibt. Und es sinken halt auch die Kosten, weil diese Details gar nicht erst ins Spiel eingebaut werden müssen.


"Kaum auffallen" heißt nicht "nicht auffallen". Und ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich jetzt nicht, was man so an Details, beispielsweise bei Assassins Creed Origins, weg lassen könnte. Es sind immerhin die Details, die des Bild erst rund wirken lassen. Ohne diese Details würde das Spiel einfach nicht mehr gut aussehen. Gut im Sinne von "atmosphärisch" und "lebendig". Denn rein technisch ist AC Origins stellenweise auch nicht 1a.



gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich geb da auch mal meinen Senf dazu:
> Ich denke, dass die Leute bei Remedy die absolut falschen sind, sich zu diesem Thema qualifiziert zu äussern.
> Der Markt hat sich sicherlich verändert und die meisten Entwickler/Publisher haben sich dementsprechend auch daran angepasst.
> Diese Anpassung sehe ich bei Remedy aber nicht. Valve, EA, Ubisoft haben beispielsweise ihre eigenen Engines, die intern von mehreren Studios verwendet werden und somit die Kosten erheblich reduzieren.
> ...


Wobei man aber sagen muss, dass sich Remedy eher mit ihren Exklusivdeals für Alan Wake damals und auch zuletzt Quantum Break nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert haben. Alan Wake war toll, spielerisch aber eher arm an Abwechslung und hat sich nicht besonders gut verkauft. War auch sehr lange in Entwicklung und der Exklusivdeal hat dem Spiel einfach finanziell das Genick gebrochen. Quantum Break war technisch meiner Meinung nach katastrophal umgesetzt. Nicht wegen Bugs, sondern aufgrund der immens hohen Anforderungen an die Hardware. Und meines Wissens nach kann man auf der PC-Version die automatisch eingestellte Kantenglättung nach wie vor nicht abschalten, ohne MASSIVEN Verlust der Bildqualität zu erleiden. Das Spiel sieht toll aus, aber längst nicht so toll, dass es diese hohen Anforderungen rechtfertigen würde. Und die Zeitexklusivität war auch nicht förderlich für das Spiel. Erst nach und nach hatte MS ein Einsehen und den Vertrieb via Steam erlaubt. Wirds aber, denke ich, nicht besser machen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Januar 2018)

PackLeader schrieb:


> Bf4 hatte 32 vs 32 schlachten  und keine 8 vs 8


Stimmt, vertan !

BF2 - 64 Spieler
BF3 - 24 Spieler (TDM)
BC2:V	- Conquest 32, Rush 32, Squad-Rush 8, Squad-Deathmatch 16
BF4 - 64 Spieler

Einige Spiele hatten vor einigen Jahren massiv rückläufige mögliche MP Spielerzahlen bis hinunter zu 4vs4 wie in den MP Anfängen!


----------



## TheQuestionPG (18. Januar 2018)

Verstehe, AAA-Spiele sind zu marktüblichen Preisen unrentabel geworden. Nun sehe ich 3 Möglichkeiten, wie man dem entgegensteuern kann:
1. Man passt die Spieleproduktion an, reduziert also die Kosten (nimmt 1-2 "A" weg)
2. Man passt den Preis an, macht das Spiel teurer, damit es sich auch rentiert
3. Man reizt alles aus was die Psychologie an Konsumentenmanipulation hergibt

Möglichkeit 2 dürfte wegfallen, zumindest wird man dahingehend argumentieren, der Konsument mache da nicht mit. Also greift man zu 3, was zwar auch eine Preissteigerung darstellt, diese aber geschickt versteckt wird, so dass der Konsument doch mitmacht, jedoch ohne dass er das wirklich merkt bzw. das Gefühl hat (= der Täuschung auf dem Leim geht), er erhalte dafür ja auch mehr. Dies mag dann zwar erfolgreich sein, dadurch wirtschaftlich legitimiert. Mehr als verständlich aber sind die Reaktionen, die ob der unlauteren, unethischen Möglichkeit 3 den Mittelfinger in Richtung Publisher und Entwickler heben, zumal, wo Möglichkeit 3 gewählt wird, eine Verschlechterung des Spiels nicht weit entfernt ist.

Spiele werden in der Konsequenz nicht mit der Maxime entwickelt, Erfolg durch Qualität (=Spaß) anzustreben, sondern Erfolg durch Ausschöpfung sämtlicher Psychotricks zu gewährleisten. Diese Praxis ist ökonomisch legitim, der Praktizierende dabei aber auch ein amoralisches Schwein. Steht doch wenigstens dazu, die lächerlichen Rechtfertigungsversuche müssen wirklich nicht sein.

Was Möglichkeit 1 Betrifft... ich gehe jetzt mal Hellblade spielen.


----------



## fud1974 (18. Januar 2018)

TheQuestionPG schrieb:


> Spiele werden in der Konsequenz nicht mit der Maxime entwickelt, Erfolg durch Qualität (=Spaß) anzustreben, sondern Erfolg durch Ausschöpfung sämtlicher Psychotricks zu gewährleisten.



Im Optimalfall beides.



> Diese Praxis ist ökonomisch legitim, der Praktizierende dabei aber auch ein amoralisches Schwein. Steht doch wenigstens dazu, die lächerlichen Rechtfertigungsversuche müssen wirklich nicht sein.



Einen lächerlichen Rechtfertigungsversuch habe ich da nirgendwo sehen können. Triple-A im Verständnis von Remedy Entertainment und sowas wie Quantum Break (also in dem Fall ein aufwendiger Single-Player Titel PLUS eine Mini-TV-Serie dazu) ist (zu) teuer angesichts der Marktlage. Das würde ich unterschreiben wollen.



> Was Möglichkeit 1 Betrifft... ich gehe jetzt mal Hellblade spielen.



Das was ich sagte und wohl auch in Teilen die Zukunft.. abseits der ganzen Games-as-a-service und so.

Nur ist das natürlich auch für bestehende Studios eine Hiobsbotschaft, denn die sind - auch von der Mitarbeiterstärke - ausgerichtet auf eine Produktion von aufwendigen Titeln, nach Jahren in der Form
ist wohl auch die ganze Unternehmens-DNA derartig ausgestaltet.

Da werden wohl einige sich deutlich verkleinern müssen oder - was oft passieren wird - einfach dichtmachen. Klar, dass das viele nicht mitmachen wollen (wer schrumpft schon gerne) und ihr heil
darin suchen in anderen Konzepten abseits des klassischen Single-Player-Spiels dass die ganzen Leute in Lohn und Brot hält.

Wird aber wohl vielen nicht gelingen.. denn das Konzept von "Wir binden die Leute längerfristig an UNSER Spiel so dass sie sich primär darin aufhalten und nirgendwo anders" klappt
ja nur bei ein paar Titeln, die verfügbare Freizeit der Kunden ist ja nun auch endlich.


----------

